# Chevy S-10e leftovers found



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

iggymo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> In my dreams the guy would have said, "Yeah we got some you can have all the guts for $1000!" but then I wake up and realize it's all a cruel nightmare and these are literally only going to rot in the weather.


What if they were to be "borrowed"?


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry to bump this old thread up. But seriously, do all these old GM treads and deals still exist now that they are government motors?  I have a feeling you could just pick these things up and use them and GM wont do anything to stop it. Should be a nice story if they did. That's for the new Chris Paine documentary.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's insane. Especially since there were many of these that were allowed out "into the wild" so to speak, so it's not as if there are big secrets sitting there. No good reason at all to destroy those perfectly good EV's


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Too bad that location wasn't closer to detroit, perhaps they could have dissappeared into the wild anyway, legal or not.

Civil disobediance is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## bjnkm (Sep 24, 2009)

If you really want one of these trucks, Ready to drive away. I have mine posted in the classifieds for sale. Best offer.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

I would love to have a cheap copy of that drive system available for purchase, but alas...


----------



## Jackp (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey I could use some of those parts for my S-10e. Email me if anyone has or knows where to find these parts.


----------

